# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Ongoing Games (In-Character) >  (IC IV) San Francisco by Night: A Requiem in Fog

## Bennosuke

> 'Perhaps you should open a few more windows. How do you deal with the smell?' Rachel asks with obvious distaste. Being asked to sit on a towel seemed demeaning to her even if it wasn't intended as a slight. She will remain standing.


The male vampire gives Rachel a glare, pursing his lips together in an attempt to stifle his anger. He does not respond to this, but to Rachel's questions on the attacks he says pointedly, "*The attacks happened at the very end of the night, when we had all left the Church for our havens. My understanding is the firetrucks came a little before six in the morning. Ghouls, we suspect... ghouls of the Carthians.*" He keeps his voice at a whisper, though in the silence he is easily understood.

He turns his attention to Anna when she makes her introductions. "*Nice to meet you,*" he says politely, making a point of glaring once back at Rachel before saying, "*I am Antoine,*" his voice briefly tinged with a hint of French patois as he says his name. To the question, Antoine replies, "*Masquerade breaches? I'm not sure. We only have a security camera at the front and back door, and they caught nothing. I hope that doesn't mean you won't bring these... perpetrators to justice.*"

----------


## Daishain

_"It is certainly our intention to bring whomever is responsible before judgement one way or another."_ Karl states, _"However, we have reason to suspect that not all is as it seems. We just came from another crime scene, where it looked like the Lance attacked a Carthian. Only there was a detail that makes us suspect the Lance may not actually have been involved."_ He looks the kindred in the eye to be sure he understood. _"And now here we are at a scene where it looks like the Carthians attacked the Lance. If that is the truth, then we will proceed accordingly, if not... We would appreciate any assistance you might have in determining the truth of things as well as ensuring matters do not get more out of hand."_

_"In the meantime, is there anything else you can tell us about the event or what was left behind?"_

----------


## Thundercracker

> The male vampire gives Rachel a glare, pursing his lips together in an attempt to stifle his anger. He does not respond to this, but to Rachel's questions on the attacks he says pointedly, "*The attacks happened at the very end of the night, when we had all left the Church for our havens. My understanding is the firetrucks came a little before six in the morning. Ghouls, we suspect... ghouls of the Carthians.*" He keeps his voice at a whisper, though in the silence he is easily understood.
> 
> He turns his attention to Anna when she makes her introductions. "*Nice to meet you,*" he says politely, making a point of glaring once back at Rachel before saying, "*I am Antoine,*" his voice briefly tinged with a hint of French patois as he says his name. To the question, Antoine replies, "*Masquerade breaches? I'm not sure. We only have a security camera at the front and back door, and they caught nothing. I hope that doesn't mean you won't bring these... perpetrators to justice.*"


*Anna Wu*

Thank you for inviting us inside, Anna replied, yes, we are interested in finding the responsible party and were tracking them down, but additional irresponsible behavior is important as well.

We all rely on the Traditions, Anna said, Im not sure if youre aware, but the Herald and the Princes progeny are attempting to broker a peace with your respective primogen.  Well have to abide by the decisions made at that meeting, if its successful.  If the responsible party can be found, restitution will most likely be in order.  If there is a Masquerade breach as a result of the attack as well, thats a different conversation.  Thats why were digging,  I dont want attacks like this to be resolved with a slap on the wrist.  If you happen to know anything more, i ask that you tell us now.  If you find something later, regarding this or something else, you can contact me directly, or pass my number to your sire if you like.

She offered to exchange numbers with Antoine.

----------


## Haval

Rachel will meet Antoine's glare with a slight smile but will let the others take the lead unless she had something to contribute.

----------


## Bennosuke

The _man_ listens to Karl with the same look of disdain he had shared with Rachel. When Karl says, 




> "It is certainly our intention to bring whomever is responsible before judgement one way or another." Karl states, "However, we have reason to suspect that not all is as it seems. We just came from another crime scene, where it looked like the Lance attacked a Carthian.


he interrupts saying, "*It's Spear. No one calls us The Lance,*" spitting the words out with venom. 

Antione replies to Karl's question by saying, "*Just some empty cans on lighter fluid, left around the side of the building. Nothing else really*" Still scowling he says hastily, "*Aren't you guys supposed to be good at using The Sight? Use your Shadow powers; I'm sure you'll be able to figure out some things my master and I could not.*"

To Anna he replies, "*I was not aware. My master and I, we are not in direct... favor with our Primogen, and are usually the last to find out about that sort of thing.*" There is not the same vitriol in his words as he addresses Anna. "*I'm sorry, but I'm giving you all the information I have. I wish I had more,*" Antoine adds. He happily exchanges numbers with Anna, providing his QR code for The Pulse.

----------

